# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Neussprayverslaving + hartkloppingen?

## Kimvb

Hallo allemaal,

Goh, wat een ontdekking zeg.
Er zijn meer mensen met een serieuze verslaving!  :Frown: 
Ik vroeg me af waarom niemand antwoord gaf op de vraag ( die meerdere keren is gesteld) of hartritmestoornissen en/of hartkloppingen één van de gevolgen kunnen zijn van jarenlang gebruik.
Ik heb hier sinds mijn zwangerschap enkele maanden geleden ineens behoorlijk last van. Moeilijk om uit te sluiten waar één en ander door kan komen.Vandaar nogmaals deze vraag.
Wie weet hier wellicht iets van?

Groet,
Kim.

----------


## jommeke

Beste Kim,
Die problemen met je hart komen daar inderdaad van , die sprays werken vaatverwijdend , dus toch maar wat mee opletten .
Groetjes,
Jommeke

----------


## Nell

Hallo Kim,

lijkt me niet verstandig om tijdens je zwangerschap een neusspray te gebruiken.
Jommeke heeft gelijk, je kan er idd hartritmestoornissen en/ of hartkloppingen van krijgen, maar volgens medici alleen als je 5 flesjes achter elkaar gebruikt!
Ik heb vandaag een nieuwe topic geplaatst over dit onderwerp met DE OPLOSSING voor neusspray verslaving, moet je echt even lezen!

Groetjes,

Nell

----------


## DokterSwiss

Dé oplossing voor neussprayverslaving is heel makkelijk en volledig gratis, heb mezelf zo geholpen en een vriend van me ook.

1 à 2 weken lang spuit je zoveel je maar wilt in 1 neusgat (bv. het linker), het andere neusgat laat je gewoon dichtslibben, zowel overdag als 's nachts. Zo geneest dit ene neusgat op de "cold turkey" manier.

Na deze week of 2 weken is je ene neusgat (in dit voorbeeld je rechter) afgekickt en is dit open terug op een normale manier. Nu kan je je andere (in dit voorbeeld je linker) neusgat laten afkicken door ook hier weer niet meer in te spuiten.

----------

